# Starting treatment



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

At last after having the run around from both UHW and my local health authority yesterday was given the funding to start my IUI in January 07, I can't wait, still trying to lose loads of weight as well been swimming 4 times a week so very tired the last few days. GOOD LUCK to you all.


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi 

Just wondering how you are getting on? I have just started my injections for my first cycle of IUI. Ive got very mixed emotions at the moment. 
good luck!
xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi to both of you, I'm starting my very first IUI this month, quite nervous about it. I'm going to be taking buserlin, puregon and pregnyl.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck to you all, the first treatment is a difficult one. I'm starting my second go in March of this year and am really nervous. 

keep positive and the girls on here will help you through it.

Good luck ladies.

Lu
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Skippy and welcome to fertility friends Starfish, hope you find lots of great support

Have you seen our beginners guide http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0 also when if you are ready if you haven't already, please join in with the girls TTC with IUI http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78517.105 they are great for support and advise, good luck C x


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all me again

I'm on Fostimon - anyone heard of it? I will then be on Pregnyl.

I'm finding the injections ok - it's just my spirits. Ive had clomid and menogon injections before and nothing happened so I feel a bit hopeless. Although I know I need to remain possitive but then I get my hopes up! Is any one else like that? It doesn't help that I know the odds of it working arn't great!

I go back on Tuesday for a scan - I will be on day 7. 

Does anyone know of IUI working first time? Also (sorry for all the questions) do I need to rest after the IUI?
Love and good luck
xx


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, yes I am starting my injections this evening I will be taking suprecur and puregon, trying not to be stressed about the whole process (easier said than done).  I will keep thinking positive and good luck to you all starting this month.  Still trying to lose weight, was a little hard over Christmas but will keep up the swimming at least 3 times a week and healthy eating which is not easy all the time.  Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I am starting my first IUI, I start down reg. with Suprecur on 13/01/07 and then have scan on 31/01/07.  If system shut down then start injections (I think that is how is works) 

Kx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi

good luck with your treatment. I go to clinic for a scan tomorrow morning - got to be there for 7.30am - so it will be a early night tonight!
C
XX


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi

I could really do without this whole down reg. thing.    I have to use the sniff and this sniff bottle has to be kept cool at all times.    How am I going to keep this whole IUI treatment a secret when walking about for 2 weeks with a cool bag.  

Kx


----------



## dani (Jun 14, 2006)

hello we are hoping to start IUI soon have the first consultation next month and theres no sperm till September so still have a bit of a wait!
Just woundered what tests they have to do before you get the go aheed?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Dani

I had to go for a HSG (dye is passed through tubes) this ensures there are no blockages.  I also had a laparoscopy due to a history of previous endo.  If you have no gyn previous then I think HSG will be your test.  Also you may need bloods to check you are ovulating 

Kx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Kiera

What is a sniff bottle? I have never heard of that, but thats prob cos I'm not very well up on all of this!

CX


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all - I'm starting my first IUI treatment this month as well - have first scan on Thursday!!   Not really sure what to expect! Not having any drugs at the moment as they want to do a natural cycle ? Hopefully finding out more on Thursday.
Sorry starfish - not too sure what a sniff bottle is myself?! But would love to know how you get on with your scan tomorrow - so I know what to expect and what they are looking for!
Dani - I had a HSG before they would put me on the IUI list and had my bloods checked to make sure I was ovulating
Good luck everone  
Maryclarey x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

the sniff I have is Supercur,  I have to use it to shut down my own system to then start injections.  I have to start taking it on day 21 (13/01/07) and then have scan on 31/01/07 to check no 'ovary activity'    On reading posts shutting down (down reg) system for IUI is not the norm and seems more common in IVF.  I have to take the sniff at 7am, 12 noon, 6pm and 11pm and this has to be kept cool (looking very strange walking about with a cool bag for 2 weeks).  I will have to keep remembering to take it at the correct times.    This is going to be a real pain and wish my clinic did not do IUI this way.

Kx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Thanks for the sniff explanation!

Hi Mareyclarey, just got back from the clinic. I had an internal scan, they found one endo. cyst on my left O. and 2 decenT size Follicles right. I was a bit concerned about the cyst but I knew it would be there as last time it was. I was also worried that I only had 2 follicles on one O, but the nurse said this was fine and sometimes there is no activity on 1 O. She also said that if you were having a normal cycle with no drugs then usually only 1 O produces them and each month they take turns! so I felt a bit better.

I also had a blood test. Just waiting for them to ring me now to give me further instructions. I'm really nervous though! I need to get a grip. I just don't want them to say stop the drugs or don't carry on.

Let me know hoe your scan goes
CX


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Starfish

I had an one scan whilst on Clomid and had 3 follies on one ovary (all different sizes) and no activity on the other side.    So I think your scan today sounds fine.

Kx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all!
Thanks Starfish for letting me know about your scan. I presume then that they will be looking for 1 follicle from 1 ovary on Thursday seeing as we haven't had any drugs so far. It seems very unusual on this web site to have a natural cycle without any drugs? Good to hear your scan went ok. What was the blood test for? 
We were meant to have some more blood tests done for our private consultation in Feb but my GP wouldn't pay for them. So we decided to pay for them privately at our NHS hospital and it turns out this is even more expensive than going to the private clinic and paying for them there! Its annoying as most of the blood tests I have already had done but they need to be within the last 12 months! Typical!
Hope your nerves have settled a bit nowxx


----------



## dani (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks every 1! will be interseting to know how every 1 gets on we have are first conulation feb16th so will find out more then xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Maryclarey

would the NHS not pay for your IUI treatment,  or do they have such a long waiting list in your area.    We have 3 cycles of IUI with clomid and if BFN move to 3 cycles of OI & IUI (this treatment defo seems more demanding).      I only had 2 cycles of IUI with clomid because hubby working away and never got home in time so had used all drugs up.   He was not popular that month I can tell you !!!!!

Kx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Amazing how many first timers there are this month! We could start our own club! 

What is everyone most worried about? I'm not worried by the injections, but I am worried about not responding and being cancelled, because I don't know what we'll do if these meds don't work  Hopefully it won't come to that though. I'm also a bit worried about OHSS, mainly because I hate staying in at hospital.


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Crystal

I think what I am finding difficult about the whole thing is my lack of understanding of it all,  maybe I am trying too hard to take it all in and should just do as the clinic says rather than going over every fine detail.

OHSS - I once had bloods taken whilst on Clomid and levels were 101 and should be no higher than 100 (or something like that) I then had to get scan but all was fine.    Every month after that I felt pain and twinges and thought I was having OHSS probably if bloods were low I would have never even thought about it.    I think drinking loads of water helps with OHSS

Kx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all !
Good news   had to go to the doctors this morning for a medical for my job and was lucky enough to see my own doctor. Once I had got over the fact she was sitting there nicely with a lovely big bump we obviously got onto the subject of treatment. When I had asked for the blood tests before I hadn't seen her and the other doctor told me I would have to pay for them - I need these ones for our private clinic in Feb. Anyway, my own doctor said she would do them for me ! HOORAH!! That has saved over £200!!
Crystal - I think I am most worried about ovulating over the weekend and missing it for another month - so annoying the NHS don't do treatment on a Sat or Sun    You are right there are lots of us - nice to know others are going through the same!
Kiera - the NHS are paying for three cycles of IUI we have been waiting just over a year for this cycle - I presume they will include this 'natural' cycle as one - will find out tomorrow after my cd12 scan
 to you all
Maryclareyx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

maryclarey

do you do your NHS cycles back to back or have breaks in between each cycle.  that worked out well with your bloods tests -  maybe she realised how much of a miracle being pregnant is and wanted to help you on your way

Kx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Keira - I think you may be right! She was pregnant the first time we ever saw her about ttc over 2 years ago! Yep I believe that the NHS will do three treatments back to back. I think I now have a list as long as my arm to ask in the morning when I get to the hospital! Don't think I will be able to sleep tonight - goodness only knows what I will be like in the 2ww    
Hope you are all ok!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

maryclarey

I know what you mean I was still awake at 2am this morning with it all going round in my head   and that is me not even started down reg yet.

It is going to be a long.............. treatment !!!

Kx


----------



## dani (Jun 14, 2006)

crystal , im worried about it all especially the lack of sperm!!!! im lookinf foward to just getting on with it so i can know exactly what to expect! bit worried about how it will feel case it hurts but obviously my main concern will be wether or not I will fall !


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all not been able to get for a few days now. Ive been so bloody busy going the the hospital every day!!

I'm really impressed with this clinic, they have really monitored me well. 
I was expecting to be basted today, but they rang and said just to come in for a blood test (I don't think my LH levels were right or high enough?) As the clinic is shut Sundays she said I had to do a ovulation kit test and if I get a  then I have to do the HGC injection and then go on Monday to be basted!

However...................... Has anyone used those tests before? I did one today and I got a . When I took the stick out though there was a faint line and a strong line.) I'm not sure what to do. Can anyone advise? The instructions say just to read the happy / sad face. I'm really worried now that Ive missed it, because on Wednesday my follicles were about 1.8 and I had loads of stretchy discharge. 

Thinking about it the clinic might have messed up, but they have taken my blood everyday for the last week to monitor me HELP??
c
xx
Kiera - I couldn't sleep last night too, I think we all need to chill out, but its soooo hard.xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning starfish

I have used Clearblue ovulation sticks often and when ovulating the line is always much *darker* than the test line. I am sure you will *not* have missed it because the clinic will be keeping a close track on things.



Kx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Keira,

Thanks very much for that, you have put my mind at rest. Just looking forward to going back tomorrow to find out whats going on. 

How are you getting on with things? Where you up too?
Cx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi starfish

I am just getting started, I am on day 2 of downregging with Suprecur and 1st scan is on 31/01/07. So feel ok at the moment apart from trying to remember the 4 'sniffs' a day.

sending you   

Kx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

When I had my first iui I was glad I'd read Aussie Meg's beginners guide (at the top of the main iui board) - it was pretty accurate!

Good luck to all of you.

Jess x


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

LWC - Hi, we're off to the London Women's Clinic on the 30th Jan.  I have a mountain of paperwork to complete but no real idea of what will happen at my first consultation.  Can anyone please shed some light onto this?  I have had all the tests the NHS do and am taking the results in the hope that this will make it quicker and cheaper.  ( I don't mean that I wouldn't remortgage the house!  Just that every penny helps).

Thanks!


----------



## dani (Jun 14, 2006)

hello wrin as far as im aware it will help to cut the costs i am goint to have tests soonm through my gp and it will be saving us about £200, hope that helps a little!


----------

